# Help I Need Baby Pigeon advice



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

I have had a baby pigeon for two days that i found at work, I have been feeding it porrage with a syringe, and keeping it warm. I need to work out when i can release it back to the wild where i found is as i cant keep it where it is any longer as my boss will find it and kick my butt. I dont really have anywhere else to keep it as at home i have an unsympathetic boyfriend and two cats.


----------



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

I still need some advice, I have looked at the racing pigeon pictures and im gussing that its 14 - 16 days old. I dont honk its a racing pigeon tho as the one i found has all black claws ans a flatter beak.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Kimby,

I remember reading somewhere that cooked porridge isn't very good for pigeons, this is a link to a recipe for "pigeon balls" http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/pigeonballs.htm , use as many of the ingredients as you can lay your hands on. You open the pigeon's mouth and pop a ball in, I sometimes dip in water first. Feed three or four times a day until the crop (the bag at the front of the chest) feels soft, like a half inflated balloon.


It will be at least another three weeks before it can be released. Can you let us know where you are, maybe we can find someone to take the baby on.

You said its beak is flatter than a racing pigeon's...what colour is the beak? Any chance of a photo? It probably is not a feral pigeon and so could be okay if you passed it on to a rehabber.

Cynthia


----------



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank you for the reply and the link i will check it out.
It has a dark brown, black beak, black eyes and light grey eye lids. I will try and get a picture for tomorrow. Its a real struggle to feed, only managing to feed it about half a tea spoon every 4/5 hours, and i have to leave it at 6pm every day until the morning. It has been pretty lively walking about chirping. It fall's a sleep during feeding is that a good or bad ? Wing's seem fine and i cant find any other injurys. The crop doesn't feel full iso m worried its not eating enough. I live near Chichester in West Sussex Uk and would be really greatfull if someone to take him or her.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It sounds like a wood pigeon but it is eating too little and should not fall asleep while eating.

Can you get it to Brent Lodge as soon as possible? They can be trusted, John has taken a number of birds there. 

Brent Lodge Bird & Wildlife Trust
Cow Lane, Sidlesham, Chichester, West Sussex. PO20 7LN Telephone 01243-641672 

It might be dehydrated . See if you can get it to drink some rehydrating solution. Mix 1 pint water with half a tablespoon of glucose (preferably) or sugar and half ateaspoon of salet. Serve it luke warm, dip the baby's beak in it and see if it will drink for you.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Baby Woodpigeons*

A baby woodpigeon of that age should have 3-4 teaspoons 4 times a day.

A good emergency food for them is wholemeal bread, dipped in water. You prise their beaks open and push the bread in.

This link shows the development of baby woodpigeons:

http://community.webshots.com/album/307673749CDqjnv 

Cynthia


----------



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your help and support, but im afraid the baby pigeon died in the night. I wish I found this web page sooner. At least I will know what to do if i come across any more helpless pigeon's.


----------

